# Scaffolding/Builders question



## emmaquinn (Dec 10, 2021)

My neighbours who I have a very good relationship have asked permission to put some scaffolding on my property to do some building work, I am more than happy to let them do so however I have a few issues that I think might be best to cover. Is it normal to draw up something formal first? I'm not worried about my neighbours but I have had issues in the past with a tradesman working for a different neighbour promising one thing and doing another.

My main issues revolve around security and safety...the scaffolding has to go over an area where we need access so will need to walk underneath it and have young kids who will at times be in range if something god forbid something is dropped whilst they are working (it will cover a passage between our house and our garden). It will also be close enough to our house which is potentially a security issue so it needs to be alarmed.

Lastly, who is responsible legally if the damage is caused...the main contractor or the scaffolder?

Do I have any potential liability if anything happens on the scaffolding as technically it is within the boundaries of my home?


----------



## emmaquinn (Dec 10, 2021)

emmaquinn said:


> My neighbours who I have a very good relationship have asked permission to put some scaffolding on my property to do some building work, I am more than happy to let them do so however I have a few issues that I think might be best to cover. Is it normal to draw up something formal first? I'm not worried about my neighbours but I have had issues in the past with a tradesman working for a different neighbour promising one thing and doing another.
> 
> My main issues revolve around security and safety...the scaffolding has to go over an area where we need access so will need to walk underneath it and have young kids who will at times be in range if something god forbid something is dropped whilst they are working (it will cover a passage between our house and our garden). It will also be close enough to our house which is potentially a security issue so it needs to be alarmed.
> 
> ...


thanks in advance for any help


----------

